# Tank pictures ?!



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi guys!,

I thought it would be fun to have a tank update!! Everyone post there pictures of there tanks !

Il kick it off with my 240L and 60L.

not in the best of condition as it's water change and pruning day tomorrow!!


----------



## NovaLevent (Feb 11, 2020)

Very nice tanks.....love the 240. Looking great! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

NovaLevent said:


> Very nice tanks.....love the 240. Looking great! Keep up the great work.


Thanks Nova! A little underwhelmed with the reaction to this post! haha!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Your tanks look lovely!



Fishnewbie said:


> A little underwhelmed with the reaction to this post! haha!


I've done similar threads in the past and had not much response either  I think often people don't tend to take lots of pictures of their tanks unless they're looking particularly good! I only have the one tank now and it's typically quite barren as the goldfish tend to kill off most plants I attempt to grow. The fish themselves are doing great though, no doubt enjoying chomping on all the lovely vegetation I stupidly keep providing for them  I would kill for plants like yours!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking great  Sorry I missed this thread, been busy with work the lat few days! My tanks are in no condition to be photographed right now  The 70L needs a complete overhaul and new substrate as the current sand layer is too thin to anchor any plants in; the 135L has a bit of hornwort but the barbs are doing their best to destroy it


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

magpie said:


> Your tanks look lovely!
> 
> I've done similar threads in the past and had not much response either  I think often people don't tend to take lots of pictures of their tanks unless they're looking particularly good! I only have the one tank now and it's typically quite barren as the goldfish tend to kill off most plants I attempt to grow. The fish themselves are doing great though, no doubt enjoying chomping on all the lovely vegetation I stupidly keep providing for them  I would kill for plants like yours!


Thanks Magpie, much appreciated  , i guess that must be the case! Was worth a try! I have never kept goldfish but i have heard they are little lawn mowers!


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Looking great  Sorry I missed this thread, been busy with work the lat few days! My tanks are in no condition to be photographed right now  The 70L needs a complete overhaul and new substrate as the current sand layer is too thin to anchor any plants in; the 135L has a bit of hornwort but the barbs are doing their best to destroy it


Thanks Naomi! Thats a shame that there not in photo condition but sounds exciting to have a project of building them back up again! Good luck! What barbs do you have? I absolutely love my golds so full of character!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fishnewbie said:


> Thanks Naomi! Thats a shame that there not in photo condition but sounds exciting to have a project of building them back up again! Good luck! What barbs do you have? I absolutely love my golds so full of character!


I also have gold barbs at the moment. I did have them in with odessa barbs, who were stunning fish but very hard to find tankmates for as they harried and outcompeted everything else - the golds were the only other fish I successfully managed to keep with them! The odessas have all succumbed to old age now, though, so the golds currently share the tank with a mixed school of zebra and leopard danios.

What do you have in with your barbs - looks like swordtails and something else?


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> I also have gold barbs at the moment. I did have them in with odessa barbs, who were stunning fish but very hard to find tankmates for as they harried and outcompeted everything else - the golds were the only other fish I successfully managed to keep with them! The odessas have all succumbed to old age now, though, so the golds currently share the tank with a mixed school of zebra and leopard danios.
> 
> What do you have in with your barbs - looks like swordtails and something else?


I have always been interested in other barbs but have stayed away as i have heard of their boisterous nature! Not that i would mind that but for the sake of my other fish! The swordtail was actually mis sold to me as a male platy... it wasnt until he grew that impressive spike that i realised but a bit of a bonus because he is a beautiful fish, i always heard they were quite fragile so never really had any interest. As for the other tank mates there is quite a collection in the 240! All south american species apart from the barbs and garra ruffas (i believe these are the fish that used to be used to clean feet...):

3 Platys
1 Bristle-nose
2 Keyhole Cihclids
2 Kribensis 
2 electric blue rams
6 red eye tetras 
6 gold barbs 
2 garra ruffas
1 hillstream loach 
3 bo rainbows 
and a whole host of snails!!


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

Fishnewbie said:


> I have always been interested in other barbs but have stayed away as i have heard of their boisterous nature! Not that i would mind that but for the sake of my other fish! The swordtail was actually mis sold to me as a male platy... it wasnt until he grew that impressive spike that i realised but a bit of a bonus because he is a beautiful fish, i always heard they were quite fragile so never really had any interest. As for the other tank mates there is quite a collection in the 240! All south american species apart from the barbs and garra ruffas (i believe these are the fish that used to be used to clean feet...):
> 
> 3 Platys
> 1 Bristle-nose
> ...


I have deffo left some out here ... hmmmm :Banghead


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fishnewbie said:


> I have always been interested in other barbs but have stayed away as i have heard of their boisterous nature! Not that i would mind that but for the sake of my other fish! The swordtail was actually mis sold to me as a male platy... it wasnt until he grew that impressive spike that i realised but a bit of a bonus because he is a beautiful fish, i always heard they were quite fragile so never really had any interest. As for the other tank mates there is quite a collection in the 240! All south american species apart from the barbs and garra ruffas (i believe these are the fish that used to be used to clean feet...):
> 
> 3 Platys
> 1 Bristle-nose
> ...


Nice collection there! I'm thinking of getting a few hillstream loaches to go with my barbs and danios (135L tank), but I'm not sure as I hear they can be sensitive to nitrate and mine is 40ppm straight from the tap  Also, I guess I'd need to add an extra powerhead to increase flow at the bottom of the tank - do you have one for yours?


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Nice collection there! I'm thinking of getting a few hillstream loaches to go with my barbs and danios (135L tank), but I'm not sure as I hear they can be sensitive to nitrate and mine is 40ppm straight from the tap  Also, I guess I'd need to add an extra powerhead to increase flow at the bottom of the tank - do you have one for yours?


Yes and I am sure I am missing a few!! They are great little fish and excellent cleaners! Obviously I still feed him wafers and cucumber , I have no extra flow, I did read that they prefer faster flowing water but did some research through YouTube videos (mainly aquarium coop check him out) and spoke to my local Madien head guys who I trust very much! And found it not to be an issue , my filter it's quite powerful and I have two air pumps and a sponge filter so there is lots of movement for him, see a picture attached ! What's in your smaller tank at the moment then?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fishnewbie said:


> Yes and I am sure I am missing a few!! They are great little fish and excellent cleaners! Obviously I still feed him wafers and cucumber , I have no extra flow, I did read that they prefer faster flowing water but did some research through YouTube videos (mainly aquarium coop check him out) and spoke to my local Madien head guys who I trust very much! And found it not to be an issue , my filter it's quite powerful and I have two air pumps and a sponge filter so there is lots of movement for him, see a picture attached ! What's in your smaller tank at the moment then?


Thanks  Lovely fish. I will look into it more.

My 70L at the moment is home to 4 bronze corys, 7 neon tetra, 6 espei rasboras and 6 galaxy rasboras, so pretty much fully stocked. Just need to do something about the plants and substrate!


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

NaomiM said:


> Thanks  Lovely fish. I will look into it more.
> 
> My 70L at the moment is home to 4 bronze corys, 7 neon tetra, 6 espei rasboras and 6 galaxy rasboras, so pretty much fully stocked. Just need to do something about the plants and substrate!


4 bronze corys!!! have them in my 240 lol! nice set of fish though!  , look forward to seeing when the plant and substrate is in


----------



## whatnots2015 (Feb 15, 2020)

Not so much a picture of the tank as a picture of Dotty the goldfish whose human I am


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Fishnewbie said:


> I have never kept goldfish but i have heard they are little lawn mowers!


Haha! Very much so! They've had a tidy up today so you can see what I mean about barren


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

magpie said:


> Haha! Very much so! They've had a tidy up today so you can see what I mean about barren


Still very beautiful!! Is that bamboo? I like the lowered light is that set like that? And amazing looking fish!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Fishnewbie said:


> Still very beautiful!! Is that bamboo? I like the lowered light is that set like that? And amazing looking fish!


Thank you! Yes, it's lucky bamboo, it's one of the few things the fish can't eat as the leaves are above the waterline! 

The lights are just basic led bars that sit on the rim, they only have the one setting. I wanted to get rid of my hood as it was very heavy & bulky and the florescent lights were a bit iffy, so I now have it with an open top and I love it. The lights I pushed close together in the middle to keep the edges darker as I have some anubias there and it doesn't like being under the lights.


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

Successfully moved into my new house!!!


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Fishnewbie said:


> View attachment 431247
> View attachment 431248
> View attachment 431249
> View attachment 431250
> ...


Looks amazing. I hope to get to that level soon, I think I best get my own place first though.  
When you have pruned the plants can we see updated pics?


----------



## Fishnewbie (Jun 11, 2018)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Looks amazing. I hope to get to that level soon, I think I best get my own place first though.
> When you have pruned the plants can we see updated pics?


What have you got at the moment then would be interested to see? And this is it at the moment!


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Fishnewbie said:


> What have you got at the moment then would be interested to see? And this is it at the moment!


That looks solo cool! I wish I could get a tank that big. My tank is going through some water issues mainly cloudy water. But I have a 40 litre tank, fluval U1 filter, 6x neon terra, 2x Catfish algae eaters dwarf, 1x blue ram. I have a plant but no idea the name of it. I will post pics when the water is crystal clear.

But love the setup you have.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just come across this thread;

My tanks need sorting out, but . . .

*110ltr - South-East Asian Biotope (minus a sword plant);*

*Inhabitants*
1 Pearl Gourami
13 Glowlight Rasboras
Countless snails. 









*200ltr/44gal South American Biotope (ish) tank.*

*Inhabitants*:
20 neon tetras
1 juvenile Bristlenosed Plec
Even more snails. :Shifty









Needs more bogwood/redwood.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Just come across this thread;
> 
> My tanks need sorting out, but . . .
> 
> ...


Amazing tank setup. Do you not want snails? I thought they were good to have in a tank to eat algae.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Amazing tank setup. Do you not want snails? I thought they were good to have in a tank to eat algae.


Thanks. The 40gal is in the middle of a makeover. I'll post more pics when it's finished.

As for snails, they're fine - when you buy them intentionally. Mine have hitchhiked from plants. I had one that survived 4ppm ammonia in the 40gal while it was cycling. Plus, IME, they haven't made much impact on the algae.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks. The 40gal is in the middle of a makeover. I'll post more pics when it's finished.
> 
> As for snails, they're fine - when you buy them intentionally. Mine have hitchhiked from plants. I had one that survived 4ppm ammonia in the 40gal while it was cycling. Plus, IME, they haven't made much impact on the algae.


Here is my tank. Just got the one ATM. I know it is overcrowded but yeah.

40 liter tank. 
4x neon tetras
1x blue cardinal 
2x otocinclus catfish
1x Mikrogeophagus ramirezi


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Updated pic (and a sly addition or two  )









I'm still waiting for the delivery of some more wood for the back right hand corner, but considering they were only added to the tank yesterday, it obviously meets with their approval.

I've also ordered more almond leaves from Ebay. Those ones in the pic were only added to the tank yesterday, too, and as you can tell, my BN (aka The Mouth) loves them. . Eventually, I'm hoping to carpet the substrate with them.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Updated pic (and a sly addition or two  )
> View attachment 435607
> 
> 
> ...


They look good. Quick question, where do you get wood from? Like I would go to my LFS but it is not needed enough to risk going out.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys, so here is some pictures of my newly setup 60 liter (54 liters with water displacement), it has two zebra danios and one electric blue ram. There are three snails that are possibly juvenile ram horn.

I am waiting in some more background plants to add and another filter for extra flow / filtration.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I mentioned in @Jason25 thread that I intended to give the 200ltr an overhaul.

What I meant was, I was going to change the substrate and swap some of the fish from the 200ltr and the 120ltr.

I also said I was waiting for more plants, but lately I'm too blinking impulsive and impatient, :Shifty so it got done yesterday. :Smuggrin

Things didn't go _quite_ according to plan. I didn't swap any fish over, and if I had have done, it might have saved two neon tetra lives.  

So, less overhaul, more makeover. The tank went from this;









To this;








Bit of a bacterial bloom going on, which is why it's slightly cloudy, but water quality checks out. I'll be keeping an eye on it for a few days to make sure there are no spikes, but so far, so good.

And there's a bit of a mystery. I woke up this morning to find a small rock in the tank that certainly wasn't there yesterday. In fact, I've never seen it before in my life;









Hasn't affected water chemistry, so it'll be going back in.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Added in some small stones tomake it less "sterile" looking;


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Added in some small stones tomake it less "sterile" looking;
> View attachment 438650


It looks good. The stones do help to make it more of a personal tank rather then a display one. But it looks so nice. Can you post pics when you get the plants? Also what do you have living in there are as it looks supper nice for are groups of fish in a shoal


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Plants have arrived. Also, some alder cones;









I got 4 packs of them, but with GH being 3° and KH 1-2, I'm adding just one pack at a time. I'm tempted to add a pack to the 120ltr, but I'm not sure yet as I've got a completely different theme in mind for that.



George Duke-Cohan said:


> It looks good. The stones do help to make it more of a personal tank rather then a display one. But it looks so nice. Can you post pics when you get the plants? Also what do you have living in there are as it looks supper nice for are groups of fish in a shoal


I already intended to do that. . They're in quarantine at the moment.

17 Neon Tetras
2 Electric Blue Rams (1 male, 1 female. Not a pair)
1 BN Plec

I'll be adding my male Pearl Gourami I think, and another shoal. I'm thinking Rummynosed Tetra.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Plants have arrived. Also, some alder cones;
> View attachment 438732
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so nice. Just floating around, are you going to keep the tanning or use carbon to remove it? Also I think tummy nose tetra are cute and they kinda look like they have a cold all the time. Thanks for the update, can't wait to see it when it is finished


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> That looks so nice. Just floating around, are you going to keep the tanning or use carbon to remove it? Also I think tummy nose tetra are cute and they kinda look like they have a cold all the time. Thanks for the update, can't wait to see it when it is finished


Thanks.

I'm keeping the tannins, trying to recreate the Amazon, even if I do intend to mess up the biotope and add the gourami.

Rummynoses are right up there with some of my favourite fish, but the last time I "had" them, they were wiped out by a virulent strain of columnaris within 48hrs of noticing the first symptom. I'd already started treating for what I thought was whitespot, too, and by the time the carbon removed those meds it was too late.

Luckily they were in myQT tank at the time.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Added the plants;
















Poor fish must have thought I was going to move them out of the tank again, bless them. They were panicking a bit more than usual.


----------

